# Can text size be enlarged?



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

Is the small text size just the way Android TVs work, or is this courtesy of TiVo? Is there any (user-friendly) way to make it bigger? I didn't spot anything in the Settings. 

I found the "experimental" Accessibility setting for increased contrast, and it is an improvement.

I can read my Roku and my Bolt (original experience) screens quite easily - the size and contrast are both excellent - but can't really make out the text on the Stream without squinting or moving closer. I guess the problem is most acute in the Settings pane.

Thanks!


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm 20/26 give or take. So I can't see it clearly without squinting either, well, on my 55". The other screens are twice that and more so... 

That said, high contrast is all I see. Not like dev options in the phone/tablet OS that allows for enlarging text.

Id reach out to Google and tivo and see. Even the menu text is tiny. Way too much white space, well dark space in this case. I don't think developers have any graphic design knowledge much of the time.

And surprisingly enough, high contrast does help a bit. Just changed it. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

Yes, there's lots of wasted space - small app names surrounded by a sea of unused black.

From what I recall of YouTube TV, Hulu Live TV, and Sling TV, the trend seems to be tiny text and icons and often light gray text on mid-gray backgrounds - poor choices.

It doesn't help that I sit 9' to 10' away from this particular 42" TV, which is twice as far as "recommended," and I don't have 20/20 vision either. So I'm used to walking over to the TV when I have to read things like text messages on a phone, or hand-written notes, which are, after all, only ever shown when they are critical to the story. But I'd prefer it if I didn't have to walk over to the TV to read menus. Too much of a chore.

I do find the Stream 4K faster than my aging but still quite serviceable Roku, and having seen what a newer processor could do, on a whim I just invested in a brand new Roku Ultra. Take that, TiVo! Ha. Roku has always had a beautiful, crisp, clean, simple and highly readable design, and I've always loved how app-agnostic it is. Of course it's not hackable like the way people here discuss hacking the Tivo Stream (as far as I know), but I haven't found that Rokus need improving. Maybe I'd like it if they found a way to make it slightly easier to rearrange the app grid... And some people might want an app list instead of the large grid, and maybe for some the smaller the font the better. Depends on eyesight. I used to know some programmers that would try to fit hundreds of lines of code on a single monitor. And there was a time I could do that too.

I got the Stream 4K free, courtesy of the recent and possibly still ongoing YouTube TV promotion - got in just under the wire, since I've actually paused my YTTV subscription (these services encourage you to pause rather than cancel, which is kind of silly - I'm going to cancel soon). Free shipping for it - otherwise I wouldn't have bothered. I wonder if YouTube is completely footing the bill, or if TiVo is also supporting this for some unclear reason. I guess getting the Stream 4K into homes where it can be seen can only be a good thing for TiVo, but isn't it bad for YouTube the way TiVo so heavily promotes Sling?!


----------

